# Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig



## Iwan666 (5. Dezember 2011)

*Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*

Hallo zusammen.

Ich möchte mir ein neues Gamer-Headset kaufen. Nach vielem Lesen habe ich nun nun einige in der engeren Auswahl, wie es aber so ist liest man immer positives und negatives je nachdem wohin man surft. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir da ja weiterhelfen. 

Vorab: Ich suche wirklich ein Headset, eine Kombo aus Kopfhörer + Mikro möchte ich nicht. Dann hätte ich 2 Kabel hin- und herbaumeln und das wird beim (häufigen) Aufstehen lästig, da ist es einfacher, nur schnell Headset ab und fertig.

Ich lege viel Wert auf Tragekomfort, es muss auch nach mehreren Stunden noch problemlos ohne Schmerzen zu tragen sein. Mein Problem ist, dass mir Headsets schnell am Ohr weh tun und unangenehm werden. Weiterhin trage ich eine Brille, es darf also auch nicht zu sehr drücken.

Ob das Headset offen oder geschlossen ist ist mir eigentlich egal. Bezüglich der Diskussion ob regulär Stereo oder doch 5.1 (7.1): Keine Ahnung, ehrlich ...
Haupt-Einsatzzweck ist Spielen, da soll der Sound gut (gern mit etwas mehr Bass) rauskommen. Ich spiele hauptsächlich MMO's wie WoW oder Rift. So was wie CoD oder Battlefield kaum, ich brauche also nicht unbedingt etwas, was jeden "Schritt" explizit hörbar macht. Allerdings darf das Headset gern alle (auch bisher ungehörten) Details hörbar machen.
So ein Aha-Erlebnis hatte ich z.Bsp. beim Turtle Beach PX5 was ich mir kürzlich geholt hatte, allerdings war es auf Dauer doch unangenehm zu tragen.
Musik oder Filme nutze ich am PC sehr selten, hat also keine Priorität.

So hier nun die rausgesuchten Modelle. Wenn Ihr bessere Vorschläge habt - auch gern nennen.
Sennheiser PC 360 (teuer, durchgehend gut bewertet, "nur" Stereo, ist aber wohl ein 50-60€ Kopfhörer + 5€ Mikrofon)
Speed-Link Medusa NX 5.1
Razer Carcharias
Logitech G35 (aber von Treiberproblemen gelesen)
Creative Soundblaster World of Warcraft PC Headset 
Roccat Kave (soll gut sein, aber schwer und sitzt wohl nicht so fest)
Beyerdynamic MMX300 (noch teurer als das Sennheiser, ist es das wert?)

Als Soundkarte nehm ich nur den Onboard-Sound von meinem Mainboard. Hätte aber noch ne Audigy 2 ZS zur Verfügung falls das irgendwas verbessern sollte.

Vielen Dank Euch schon mal im Voraus!

Grüße
Iwan666


----------



## Psylu (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*

hallo erst mal, 
also ich kann dir von zwei headsets berichten:
Razer Carcharias: also das hat mein bruder und dieser ist sehr zufrieden, einzigstes problem ist halt nur kein 5.1 oder der gleichen sondern nur 2.1, das gewicht ist angenehm und die muscheln mit dem stoff... ein traum

ROCCAT Kave: das hab ich mir zugelegt vor einem halben jahr und das 5.1 ist genial, zwar nicht so gut als ein 5.1 oder 7.1 soundsystem aber sonnst gut, auch bei diesem headset gibt es ein manko, das gewicht, es ist um einiges schwerer als das Razer Carcharias und damit ist dies das aus oder ? weil du doch ein sehr guten komfort willst, also ich setzte das headset zb. bei bf3 nach jeder runde ab damit mir nichts wehtun kann, ich habs mal bei zb. wars (da dauern die runden länger) probiert auch tragbar, positiv ist aber das bedienung naja mikro lässt sich ganz einfach raus ziehen und lautsprecher und mikro lassen sich extra ausschalten und die center, front, rear und sub lassen sich einzeln einstellen

zu dem sennheiser ein zitat von Nickel: 





> Mein Sennheiser PC-360 hat sich mit einem Kabelbruch verabschiedet...  was mich nicht weiter überrascht hat, weil das Kabel einfach miserabel  ist und sich derart heftig mit der Zeit verdreht hat, dass man meistens  schon eine Minute damit verbringen musste, um es auseinander zu zwirbel,  um die nötige Länge zu bekommen. Sehr ärgerlich, grade weil es auch  100€ gekostet hat und es ansonsten auch sehr gut war  (Sprach/Sound.Qualität).


is also deine entscheidung


----------



## Winnfield (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*

Ich würde noch dieses hier in den Ring werfen:
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/697523


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*



Iwan666 schrieb:


> Vorab: Ich suche wirklich ein Headset, eine Kombo aus Kopfhörer + Mikro möchte ich nicht. Dann hätte ich 2 Kabel hin- und herbaumeln und das wird beim (häufigen) Aufstehen lästig, da ist es einfacher, nur schnell Headset ab und fertig.


 
Na ob du jetzt 1 oder 2 Kabel hast macht doch kein Unterschied. Und vorallem kannst du doch trotzdem einfach den Kopfhörer+Ansteckmikro schnell abnehmen? Und vergiss nicht, das ein Kopfhörer meist viel billiger als ein headset ist und trotzdem einen DEUTLICH besseren Sound hat. Also ich würde dir dringends von einem Headset abraten und dir zu einem KH+Ansteckmikro raten.

Wie ist denn überhaupt dein Budget?


----------



## _PeG_ (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*

also ich habe auch das kave und bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden mit dem ding, ABER es gibt immer wieder probleme mit dem mikrofon.. gerade beim online zocken ist das sehr lästig!! aber denke es ist eher eine einstellungssache und diese muss ich dringend optimieren..

es hat ein recht hohes gewicht, aber das stört mich nicht wirklich und das es irgendwie locker sitzt kann ich auch nicht bestätigen --> finde den sitz sehr angenehm um ehrlich zu sein!!




nach eigener erfahrung kann ich freakslikeme nur zustimmen!! hätte ich das kave damals nicht zum halben preis erstanden, dann hätte ich es nicht gekauft!!


----------



## Apfelringo (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*

Das G35 ist wohl immernoch das maß der Dinge.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*



Iwan666 schrieb:


> Vorab: Ich suche wirklich ein Headset, eine Kombo aus Kopfhörer + Mikro möchte ich nicht. Dann hätte ich 2 Kabel hin- und herbaumeln und das wird beim (häufigen) Aufstehen lästig, da ist es einfacher, nur schnell Headset ab und fertig.


 
Genau die selbe Einstellung hatte ich vor einigen Wochen auch noch. Aber ich hab mich eines besseren belehren lassen.
Ich hatte ein G35, mit dem ich zufrieden war. Kostete aber 80€.

Dann hab ich aber aus Interesse vor einigen Tagen den Superlux HD681B bestellt (20€!), und der Sound ist 10000x besser. Wenn du dann noch eine Soundkarte wie die ASUS Xonar DG oder D1 nimmst (bei teureren Kopfhörern die Essence STX), hast du auch tollen Raumklang.

Nimm Kopfhörer + Mikro, der Sound ist einfach besser. Und günstiger ist es auch.

Das Problem mit 2 Kabeln lässt sich mit Kabelbinder und evtl. etwas SATA-Sleeve ganz leicht beheben.



Apfelringo schrieb:


> Das G35 ist wohl immernoch das maß der Dinge.


 
Definitiv nicht


----------



## _PeG_ (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*

@pommesmannxxl
*ist der kopfhörer wirklich so gut??*
ich meine für 20 euro würde ich mir den glatt bestellen + dazu noch ein ordentliches mikrofon und gut!!

und was ist der unterschied zwischen:

http://www.thomann.de/de/superlux_hd681_b.htm

und

http://www.thomann.de/de/superlux_hd681.htm?sid=8828bcff4d533d801cea2c829cb7d2e4









*EDIT: *kurze suche und gefunden, vielleicht auch für den threadsteller interessant

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/165567-review-superlux-hd-681-20-klangwunder.html


----------



## PommesmannXXL (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*

[User-Review] Superlux 681 /b/f günstige und gute Kopfhörer - Forum de Luxx

Lies dir das mal durch, da werden auch die 3 Versionen erklärt. Es ist natürlich nicht der allerbeste den es gibt, aber der Sound ist trotzdem sehr gut und bis 50€ gibt es momentan nichts besseres. Zum zocken ist es aber besser als fast jedes erhältliches Headset (vom Beyerdynamics MMX300 mal abgesehen, das ist wirklich gut aber zu teuer)

Als Mikro würde ich dann das nehmen:

Zalman ZM-MIC1 Mikrofon | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*



Apfelringo schrieb:


> Das G35 ist wohl immernoch das maß der Dinge.


 
*Döööt*
Wat wer bist du denn?!

haha Logitech...Sound..maß der Dinge... Jemals was anderes gehört?


----------



## Betschi (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*

Da musste ich auch lachen


----------



## _PeG_ (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*



PommesmannXXL schrieb:


> [User-Review] Superlux 681 /b/f günstige und gute Kopfhörer - Forum de Luxx
> 
> Lies dir das mal durch, da werden auch die 3 Versionen erklärt. Es ist natürlich nicht der allerbeste den es gibt, aber der Sound ist trotzdem sehr gut und bis 50€ gibt es momentan nichts besseres. Zum zocken ist es aber besser als fast jedes erhältliches Headset (vom Beyerdynamics MMX300 mal abgesehen, das ist wirklich gut aber zu teuer)
> 
> ...


 

klingt wirklich gut!!
alternativ lockt auch dieses hier: Superlux Hd668 B

wird bei thomann noch etwas besser bewertet und kostet nur 9 euro mehr


----------



## Jens4yy4me (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*

Hallo,
habe den Senheisser.

Es ist kein Kopfhörer für 50 €.

Es ist ein High Endkopfhörer mit Mircophone. Das Headset ist jedoch gut.


----------



## _PeG_ (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*

als sounderweiterung könnte ich dir das hier noch aus eigener erfahrung empfehlen:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/44379-test-asus-xonar-dx.html

günstige und sehr gute soka!!
für mich war der subjektive sprung des klangs vom onboard sound zur soka wirklich enorm!!


----------



## Iwan666 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*

Vielen Dank Euch schon mal!

@Psylu und _PeG_
Höheres Gewicht muss natürlich auch irgendwie getragen werden, wird wohl in einem stärkeren Druck irgendwo am Kopf resultieren. Und mit meinen Vor-Erfahrungen hab ich beim Kave einfach gleich Vorbehalte... Na vielleicht meldet sich hier auch noch n großohriger Brillenträger 

@FreaksLikeMe
Budget: Bis 150€ ist OK, Schmerzgrenze sind 200€.


Bezüglich Kopfhörer + Ansteckmikro
Ist nicht so, dass das indiskutabel ist. Headset ist nur gefühlsmäßig einfacherer zu handhaben und ich muss nicht jedes Mal das Mikro ab- und wieder dranfummeln.
In diese Richtung hab ich mich auch 0 informiert (also nicht mal Optionen in der Auswahl), würde da also komplett von vorn beginnen.
Hat das wirklich so extreme Vorteile?

Der Superlux HD681 klingt ja an und für sich ganz gut für den Preis, aber Sound könnte (laut Pommes Link zum Forum de Luxx) besser sein. Und so ganz ohne Test von zumindest etwas in der Materie bewanderten Leuten wie der Tragekomfort so ist ... Auch wieder Katze im Sack :/ Und mir fehlt die Erfahrung zu beurteilen, ob die Austausch-Polser von AKG was bringen.
Und dann gibts noch den Hinweis auf einen AKG K530 wo ich auch nichts von weiss, aber soll wohl noch etwas besser (und wohl auch teurer) sein?
Nicht falsch verstehen, 20€ ist sicher n toller Preis. Da man sowas eh nur alle paar Jahre kauft darfs auch gern etwas mehr kosten wenn Qualität und Leistung stimmt. Bis 150€ ist wirklich OK. Besserer Sound ists mir schon wert, Prio hat allerdings Tragekomfort.
Und wenn der HD668 noch besser ist ... Warum nicht auch der.

Jetzt bin ich noch unsicherer als vorher


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*

Also mMn ist ein KH deutlich besser als ein HS der selben Preisklasse.

150€ ist schon ganz gut, wenn du noch ein ganz klein wenig rauflegst, könntest du dir das Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro oder das Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro kaufen. Bei solch "teuren" KH würde ich dir aber raten diese Probe zuhören. Du kannst diese z.b. bei thomann.de bestellen, testen und bei nicht gefallen wieder (kostenlos) zurück schicken. An deiner Stelle würde ich also erstmal ein paar die dir gefallen kaufen und testen und im optimal Fall "dein" Kopfhörer finden und den Rest zurück schicken.
Kannst dir dazu ja auch mal ein Headset holen und das gegen ein Kopfhörer testen.

Alternativ kannst du natürlich auch einen gescheiten HiFi Laden bei dir in der nähe aufsuchen und mal vorbei schauen, bzw. vorher mal gucken/fragen was die so im sortiment haben. Dort kannst du die auch Probehören. Von Saturn/MM würde ich fürs Probehören abraten,
da
- Laut/unruhig
- Unzureichende einspiel Quelle

Ansonsten guckste hier:
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/communit...n-unterteilt-grobe-kaufempfehlung-814833.html


----------



## _PeG_ (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*



Iwan666 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank Euch schon mal!
> 
> @Psylu und _PeG_
> Höheres Gewicht muss natürlich auch irgendwie getragen werden, wird wohl in einem stärkeren Druck irgendwo am Kopf resultieren. Und mit meinen Vor-Erfahrungen hab ich beim Kave einfach gleich Vorbehalte... Na vielleicht meldet sich hier auch noch n großohriger Brillenträger
> ...


 

ein kleiner tipp.. bestell dir doch mal den kopfhörer von superlux und wenn er dir nicht gefällt schick ihn einfach innerhalb der gesetzlichen frist ohne angabe von gründen zurück.. 

ich habe das kave und wenn das headset wirklich ungünstig sitzt, dann "drückt" es schon einmal.. aber es ist durch ein kurzes zurecht rutschen bzw. wildes kopfnicken schnell behoben..

ich selbst stehe kurz davor mir für 20 euro den superlux zu ordern!!




EDIT: freakslikeme hat dir den selben tipp mit dem zurückschicken gegeben, habe ich gerade gesehen ^^


----------



## Pravasi (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*

Das mit dem 2.kabel wird m.M.nach stark überbewertet.
Mein KH hat sogar ein Doppelkabel,das Mikro kommt noch dazu.
Und wirklich ehrlich: Noch nie Kabelsalat gehabt.
Ist auch von der Kabelsituation nicht schwieriger zu handhaben,als wie das einkabelige Medusa vorher.


----------



## Iwan666 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*

Klar kann man zurück senden, aber ich will die Rücksenderegelung auch nich ausnutzen, is auch n bissl unfair den Händlern gegenüber und die haben dadurch auch Kosten.

Der Link mit der Übersicht gibt auch schonmal ein paar weitere Modelle, vielen Dank. 130-200€ ist schon OK, nachdem ich das Aha-Erlebnis mit dem Turtle Beach hatte was man alles hören kann ist das schon in Ordnung.

Die beiden Beyerdynamics sind also die Empfehlung aus diesem Bereich? Die Tragequalität ist auch sehr gut?
Unterschied ... So wie ich rausfinden konnte ist der Unterschied zwischen 770 und 990 nur die bauweise (offen / geschlossen). Stört offen bei Betrieb mit Ansteckmikro?
Dann solls die Hörer auch als normale (ohne Pro) Version geben, haben wohl geringeren Anpressdruck. Stimmt das und wäre das nicht besser, um ggf. besseren Tragekomfort zu haben? Oder sitzt er dann zu locker?
Als Vergleich bei denen wurde mal Sennheiser HD380 genannt, und wäre klanglich besser. Stimmt das?

Frage: Die Beyerdynamic's gibt es wohl "normal" und mit verschiedenen Ohm-Zahlen. Was macht das für'n Unterschied (Physik ist nicht meine Stärke ...).


----------



## Soldat0815 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*



_PeG_ schrieb:


> ein kleiner tipp.. bestell dir doch mal den kopfhörer von superlux und wenn er dir nicht gefällt schick ihn einfach innerhalb der gesetzlichen frist ohne angabe von gründen zurück..
> 
> ich habe das kave und wenn das headset wirklich ungünstig sitzt, dann "drückt" es schon einmal.. aber es ist durch ein kurzes zurecht rutschen bzw. wildes kopfnicken schnell behoben..
> 
> ...


 
Das Problem beim Kave ist das die Polster auf dem Kopf so blöd Quadratisch sind und deswegen weniger Fläche zum verteilen das Gewichtes hat, meiner Meinung nach ein eindeutiger Konstruktionsfehler grad dieses Headset hät ne breite einteilige Auflage auf dem Kopf gebraucht. 
Aber ansonsten muss ich sagen bin ich echt zufrieden mit dem Headset und meiner Asus Xonar.


----------



## _PeG_ (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*



Iwan666 schrieb:


> Klar kann man zurück senden, aber ich will die  Rücksenderegelung auch nich ausnutzen, is auch n bissl unfair den  Händlern gegenüber und die haben dadurch auch Kosten.


 
nichts daran ist unfair!! es ist gesetzlich so geregelt für fernabsatzverträge!! stichwort: verbraucherschutz 

außerdem ist die rücksendung meist kostenlos..




Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Das Problem beim Kave ist das die Polster auf dem Kopf so blöd Quadratisch sind und deswegen weniger Fläche zum verteilen das Gewichtes hat, meiner Meinung nach ein eindeutiger Konstruktionsfehler grad dieses Headset hät ne breite einteilige Auflage auf dem Kopf gebraucht.
> Aber ansonsten muss ich sagen bin ich echt zufrieden mit dem Headset und meiner Asus Xonar.


 
war ich bisher auch.. gerade der sound ist völlig in ordnung!! aber diese probleme mit dem mic nerven!!


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*



Iwan666 schrieb:


> Klar kann man zurück senden, aber ich will die Rücksenderegelung auch nich ausnutzen, is auch n bissl unfair den Händlern gegenüber und die haben dadurch auch Kosten.
> 
> Der Link mit der Übersicht gibt auch schonmal ein paar weitere Modelle, vielen Dank. 130-200€ ist schon OK, nachdem ich das Aha-Erlebnis mit dem Turtle Beach hatte was man alles hören kann ist das schon in Ordnung. Die beiden Beyerdynamics sind also die Empfehlung aus diesem Bereich? Die Tragequalität ist auch sehr gut?
> Nun muss ich nur mal schauen, ob ich die Unterschiede raus finde.
> ...



Wie schon erwähnt ist daran nichts unfair. Thomann weiß das so passiert.

DIe normale Version (Also die 250er) reicht völlig aus. Habs vorkurzem erst gegoogelt aber schon wieder vergessen 
Der Unterschied zwischen dem 990,880,770 (Den 880 hab ich mal dazu getan) Unterscheiden sich so:
770 und 880 sind eher neutral ausgelegt sprich sie geben den Sound so wieder wie er aufgenommen wurde, wobei der 880 nochmal ein Tick besser ist als der 770, aber auch hier ist das reine Geschmacksache.
Der 990 hingegen ist der Basslastig. Mir gefällts sehr gut, aber auch hier reine Geschmacksache!

Es gibt auch noch die Pro und die Edition Version. Unterschied ist 1. das Kabel. Beim Pro ist dieses so geringelt. Beim Edition nicht.
2. Ist der anpressdruck beim Pro höher. (Einige sagen dadurch ist er unbequem, andere wiederum nicht^^ -> testen. )
Allerdings ist die Edition Version auch wiederum teurer.


----------



## Winnfield (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*

also bei diesem mikrofon muß man nichts fummeln und es hat eine super qualität!
wenn einem die 3 clipse nicht ausreichen um es entlang des KH Kabels zu befestigen könnte man ja noch ein sleeve drummachen, ist aber mMn unnötig


----------



## hydro (5. Dezember 2011)

Der 770 ist eine basswumme, der 990 hat etwas weniger, der 880 ist analytisch und mit abstand am neutralsten. Um es mal kurz zu machen


----------



## Iwan666 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*

Man ist das furchtbar. Ja mit Pro/Non Pro hab ich auch schon raus bekommen. Niedrigerer Anpressdruck ist sicher für Tragekomfort auch nicht schlecht, aber die Non-Pro kosten nen guten Batzen mehr Geld ...

Wegen der Ohm-Zahl: 80 ist wohl für mobile Geräte, 250 für normal. Und bei 250 wird auch manchmal von Kopfhörerverstärker geredet. Die Essence STX hätte sowas wohl, aber normale nicht. Isser ohne zu leise?

Und 770 und 990 wird dann noch "Badewanne" nachgesagt.

Letzte Frage: Offen / geschlossen - macht das am Klang und ggf. Bass was aus?


Naja ich muss wohl wirklich testen, ob das Tragegefühl bei den Hörern OK ist oder nicht.


Also zusammenfassend:
Beyerdynamics 770 / 990 Pro (wenn Geld reicht auch 880)
Zalman ZM-MIC1
Kein Kombi-Headset


----------



## hydro (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*

80Ohm gibt es nur bei dem DT770 und dem 990 Pro. Der 770 hat dabei ein glattes Kabel, der 990 Wendel, Klanglich haben die beiden sehr viel Bass, wobei es wenig Kickbass ist, dafür viel Tiefbass der leicht außer kontrolle gerät. Die Höhen sind betont, aber noch nicht stressig. Die Detailtreue und Auflösung ist bei beiden für 150€O.K., wobei der 990 noch einen Ticken mehr hat. Die 80er können an Soundkarte ohne Verstärker betrieben werden und spielen ausreichend laut. An meinem iPhone ist er OK, mit KHV oder der US Version des Gerätes deutlich besser.
250Ohm gibt es als Pro und Edition (die Unterschiede hast du ja erkannt), spielen schon deutlich erwachsener, Bass ist zwar immernoch betont aber nicht mehr so übermächtig und unkontrolliert. Die Höhen sind nichtmehr ganz so agressiv und lösen deutlich besser auf. Klanglich sind die 250er schon ein großer Schritt, finde ich. Mobil sind die 250er ohne KHV schon nichtmehr so toll, an meiner Essence ohne Verstärkung ist ein 250er aber noch durchaus ausreichend laut.
Die 600 Öhmer sind nochmal ein Stück besser, aber der Unterschied zum 250er ist bei weitem kleiner als vom 80er zum 250er. Sind aber an einer Soundkarte ohne KHV schlicht unbrauchbar da zu leise und etwas kraftlos.

Der DT880 ist wiederum kein Bassmonster, er verfügt über deutlich weniger Tiefbass, wobei der Kickbass ausgeprägter ist, dafür aber sehr präzise und schnell. Die höhen können etwas anstrengend wirken, lösen aber sehr gut auf und sind Detailstark. Für Musik imo der beste Hörer der 3, für spiele und Filme kann es sein das er dir zu wenig Wumms liefert. Das beste Preis Leistungsverhältnis und die größte Allroundfähigkeit finde ich hat der DT990 Pro 250Ohm. Der vereint für 150€ eine solide musikalische Darbietung mit genügend Spaß am Spiel/Film. In Verbindung mit einer 30€ teuren Xonar DG hat er Surround Simulation und Kopfhörerverstärker für hohe Lautstärke! 
Achja, den DT770 Edition gibt es nichtmehr, wurde durch den T70 mit Tesla-Technologie abgelöst, kostet aber 400€(?).

Hoffe meine kleine Ausführung konnte dir helfen, immer daran denken, das waren meine Eindrücke und Empfindungen. Du kannst es wieder völlig anders sehen!


----------



## Madz (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*

Du solltest dich nocht auf Beyerdynamik versteifen beispielsweise baut Akg umd Denon auch sehr gute Hoerer.


----------



## hydro (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*

Welcher Denon ist denn Vergleichbar und im Budget von ca. 200€  Und welcher AKG ist Bassstark? :o
Aber ja, Ultrasone, Shure, Grado, Sennheiser, Sony, AKG, Denon, Superlux, uvm. bauen auch Kopfhörer.


----------



## HAWX (5. Dezember 2011)

Iwan666 schrieb:
			
		

> Bezüglich Kopfhörer + Ansteckmikro
> Ist nicht so, dass das indiskutabel ist. Headset ist nur gefühlsmäßig einfacherer zu handhaben und ich muss nicht jedes Mal das Mikro ab- und wieder dranfummeln.
> In diese Richtung hab ich mich auch 0 informiert (also nicht mal Optionen in der Auswahl), würde da also komplett von vorn beginnen.
> Hat das wirklich so extreme Vorteile?



Mein Zalman Ansteck Micro liegt beispielsweise vor mir auf dem Tisch und wird nie bewegt. Alternativ könnte man auch sleeven, aber mir gefällt es so am besten


----------



## Iwan666 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*

Nochmal allen vielen Dank, auch Hydro für die schönen Erklärungen. Dann werde ich also entweder den 770 oder 990 Pro mit 250Ohm und der Xonar DG SoKa kaufen. Hoffe nur, das Tragegefühl passt bei den Dingern auch, sonst steh ich wieder am Anfang ...


----------



## Nightcrosser (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*

Ich würde empfehlen mehr Kopfhörer zu testen. Du musst dir da keinen Kopf
machen, nur weil einige hier im Forum meinen, einen auf Scheinheilig zu machen.

Mein Rat wäre es 3 Kopfhörer bei Thomann und z.B 2 weitere bei Amazon zu testen.
Da haste genügend Zeit(30 Tage) und kannst dir dann sicher sein, das Richtige zu haben.

Ich persönlich finde DT-770 und DT-990 grauenhaft. Viel zu viel Bass, besonders Bei
CoD. Und Höhen, welche einem das Trommelfell zerfetzen(übertrieben).
Aber teste es selber.

Achja und schau dir mal den Creative Aurvana Live an. Für sein Geld super und
meiner Meinung nach besser als der 20€ Superlux und viele Kopfhörer der 150€ Klasse.


----------



## hydro (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*

Ich gehe einfach mal davon, dass du mich mit scheinheilig meinst. Wobei ich nicht weis an welcher Stelle ich scheinheilig war...
Ich bin lediglich auf seinen Vorpost eingegangen mit meiner subjektiven Beschreibung den jeweiligen Klangeigenschaften. Zugegeben sehr rudimentär, aber so oft höre ich auch mit 770 und 990 nicht.

Leider ist in diesem Forum garnichtmehr möglich jemanden adäquat zu beraten, jedesmal wenn man vorschläge macht, die auf den Geschmack des Users treffen könnten springt irgend einer wild ornanierend dazwischen und blubbert immer wieder das selbe von wegen hör dir alle an, bestell 30 Stück. Du hast ja eh keine Ahnung was dir gefällt, ich auch nicht aber ich poste eh überall das gleiche!
Es gibt hier für jede Preisklasse 3 Standardhörer, die werden immer empfohlen, egal was der "Schützling" für ein Einsatzgebiet oder Vorlieben hat, ohne überhaupt mal eine Beschreibung zu bringen wie die jeweiligen klingen. 

Aber du hast vollkommen recht! Bestell dir einfach 10 Kopfhörer. Egal welche hauptsache du hast verglichen!


----------



## Madz (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*

@Hydro

Deine Klangbeschreibung in allen Ehren, sie ist gut geschrieben und sicherlich ebenso gut gemeint. ABER damit tendieren viele unbewusst dazu, voreingenommen an die Hlrproben zu gehen oder sie gleich ganz zu unterlassen. Für jemanden, der seinen Audiogeschmack noch nicht gefunden hat, sehe ich dies sehr kritisch. 
Anders herum gebe ich gerne eine konkrete Empfehlung, sollte ein User sagen "Ich besitze Hifi LS XYZ und hätte gerne eine identische Abstimmung."


----------



## hydro (5. Dezember 2011)

Aber was bringt es zu sagen hoer dir diese und diese marken an? Da brauch man keine beratung da googelt man mal kurz quer und schon hat man 10 hersteller sein preis limit kennt man und fertig.


----------



## Madz (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*

Viele wissen eben nicht, welche Marken empfehlenswert sind und welche nicht. Sieht man ja leider am Erfolg der Dr. Dre Produkte.

In jedem Fall wäre es wünschenswert, wenn die Hilfesuchenden von sich aus, ihre Erfahrungen mitteilen (welche Preisklassen/Produkte z.B. gehört) , um evtl. doch konkreter zu werden. Sonst muss man eben immer vom schlimmsten Fall ausgehen.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*

Ausserdem ist das alles sehr subjektiv. Ein Kopfhörer, den der eine total toll und vom Sound weltklasse findet, kann der andere wieder richtig schlecht finden.

Wenn man noch nie vorher einen Hifi-Kopfhörer hatte, sollte man auf jeden Fall probehören damit man weiß was man mag.


----------



## Madz (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*



> Wenn man noch nie vorher einen Hifi-Kopfhörer hatte, sollte man auf jeden Fall probehören damit man weiß was man mag.


Eben darum empfehle ich auch immer einen AKG zu den Modellen von Beyer und Co. Wenn man nicht weiss, was "neutral" wirklich bedeutet, wie es sich anhört, kann man durch eine Klangbeschreibung ablehnen, aber beim hören vielleicht wieder ganz anderer Meinung sein.


----------



## HAWX (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*



hydro schrieb:


> Ich gehe einfach mal davon, dass du mich mit scheinheilig meinst. Wobei ich nicht weis an welcher Stelle ich scheinheilig war...
> Ich bin lediglich auf seinen Vorpost eingegangen mit meiner subjektiven Beschreibung den jeweiligen Klangeigenschaften. Zugegeben sehr rudimentär, aber so oft höre ich auch mit 770 und 990 nicht.
> 
> Leider ist in diesem Forum garnichtmehr möglich jemanden adäquat zu beraten, jedesmal wenn man vorschläge macht, die auf den Geschmack des Users treffen könnten springt irgend einer wild ornanierend dazwischen und blubbert immer wieder das selbe von wegen hör dir alle an, bestell 30 Stück. Du hast ja eh keine Ahnung was dir gefällt, ich auch nicht aber ich poste eh überall das gleiche!
> ...


 
1000% Agree!

Jemand der Bass verliebt ist weiß das auch ohne was neutrales gehört zu haben. Und Bassverliebtheit ist gerade bei Jugendlichen weit verbreitet, was oftmals an der gehörten Musik liegt. Wenn ich da an Hardstyle und Hip Hop denke... Man gut das ich nicht Mainstream bin


----------



## _PeG_ (5. Dezember 2011)

lohnt es sich das superflux hd681 anzuschaffen??

oder anders gefragt:
superflux hd681 oder roccat kave


zur info, das kave habe ich und darum wurde ich ungern viel geld ausgeben..wenn das superflux wirklich besser ist, dann wurde ich aber die 20 euro investieren..


----------



## Madz (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*

Eindeutig Superlux, für den Preis machst du wirklich NICHTS falsch.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*

Ja würde mir auch den Superlux holen, und wenn er dir nicht gefällt (was ich aber bezweifle) schickst du ihn einfach zurück


----------



## HAWX (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*



_PeG_ schrieb:


> zur info, das kave habe ich und darum wurde ich ungern viel geld ausgeben..wenn das superflux wirklich besser ist, dann wurde ich aber die 20 euro investieren..


 
Ja ist es, mein Kumpel ist selbst vom Kave auf den Superlux umgestiegen. Bis auf die Ortung ist der Superlux besser


----------



## _PeG_ (5. Dezember 2011)

HAWX schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ist es, mein Kumpel ist selbst vom Kave auf den Superlux umgestiegen. Bis auf die Ortung ist der Superlux besser



aber gerade ortung brauche ich ja bei bf3..

hm, das bringt mich wieder zum grübeln..


----------



## Madz (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*

Bf3 bietet einen simulierten Raumklang, also da würde ich mir keine SOrgen machen.


----------



## _PeG_ (5. Dezember 2011)

Madz schrieb:
			
		

> Bf3 bietet einen simulierten Raumklang, also da würde ich mir keine SOrgen machen.



ahso.. ist es denn ein kopfhörer der zum spielen geeignet ist??

also immer im verhältnis zum kave gesehen..

bin auch offen für weitere vorschläge, aber es darf nicht zu teuer sein.. sagen wir mal maximal, wirklich maximal, 40 euro..


----------



## Madz (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*



> ahso.. ist es denn ein kopfhörer der zum spielen geeignet ist??


Also für 20€ und auch noch etwas darüber, wirst du kaum etwas besseres finden.


----------



## Gast12307 (5. Dezember 2011)

Iwan666 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank Euch schon mal!
> 
> @Psylu und _PeG_
> Höheres Gewicht muss natürlich auch irgendwie getragen werden, wird wohl in einem stärkeren Druck irgendwo am Kopf resultieren. Und mit meinen Vor-Erfahrungen hab ich beim Kave einfach gleich Vorbehalte... Na vielleicht meldet sich hier auch noch n großohriger Brillenträger



Hab zwar normale Ohren, bin aber trotzdem Brillenträger  das Kave wird nach einiger Zeit schon schwer auf dem Kopf :/ ich setz es dann 2,3 min ab und es geht wieder  Ich hab mir das Teil gekauft, als ich noch nicht hier im Forum war und 0 Ahnung von Sound hatte, jetzt weiß ich es besser und würde mir was anderes kaufen (für 80 € zu teuer  ) 

LG belgen


----------



## Soldat0815 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*

Funktioniert dieses Dolby Headphone auch mit In-Ear-Kopfhörern?


----------



## Namaker (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*

Klar, die bekommen ja die gleichen Signale wie die anderen Kopfhörer, einzig sind die Geräusche zentraler im Kopf.


----------



## Soldat0815 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*

Hui dann werd ich das mal Testen.


----------



## _PeG_ (6. Dezember 2011)

bel_gen_14 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab zwar normale Ohren, bin aber trotzdem Brillenträger  das Kave wird nach einiger Zeit schon schwer auf dem Kopf :/ ich setz es dann 2,3 min ab und es geht wieder  Ich hab mir das Teil gekauft, als ich noch nicht hier im Forum war und 0 Ahnung von Sound hatte, jetzt weiß ich es besser und würde mir was anderes kaufen (für 80 € zu teuer  )
> 
> LG belgen



dito..
aber das ich das kave absetzen muss, weil es unangenehm wird, kam noch nie vor..
an und an rücke ich es mal zurecht, aber das war es dann auch schon..





@madz
hat du noch eine andere empfehlung für einen bf3 tauglichen kopfhörer??


----------



## Madz (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*

Wieviel willst du maximal ausgeben? Wenn ich von mir ausgehe, wuerde ich nie wieder weniger als 150-200€ investieren, eher mehr.


----------



## Gast12348 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*

 200€ für nen KH für BF3 

Sorry aber sowas von .......  

Der KH sollte natürlich mehr kosten als die Grafikkarte, denn durch den ultra hyper duper mega Soundgenuss ist die Grafik und Framezahl sowas von scheisegal dir Beamt es quasi das gehör in 3D auf ne bewustseinsebene wo du komplett verschmilzt mit dem spiel.



Jetz mal butter bei de Fische, es würde sogar nen 10€ Headset vollkommen ausreichen und das sag ich dir als Hifi Fetischist der definitiv besseres equipment hat als so manch einer im Forum, btw nutz ich nen 20€ Headset für Battlefield, weils einfach unfug ist so viel Kohle in nen KH zu versenken wegen einem Spiel.


----------



## Madz (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*

Tja, jeder hat seine Spleen. Mir ist der Sound viel wichtiger als die Grafik. Wenn ich vor die Wahl Gtx 580 oder Kh plus Sk gestellt wuerde, naeme ich zweiteres.


----------



## Gast12348 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*

Du hast nicht verstanden was ich damit sagen will, es ist absolut schwachsinn bei BF3 nen 200€KH zu nutzen, weil der nichtmal annähernd ausgereizt wird. Wenn du in BF3, genauso wie in BFBC2 auf KH stellst, ist die Soundqualität ohnehin niedriger und die Dynamik nicht so extrem, dafür eben mit raumklang simulation. BF3 hat nen geilen Sound keine frage, aber nur wenn man mindestens auf Hifi oder Kriegsband stellt, dann gibts aber keine Raumklang simulation 

Wenn dir der Sound wichtiger ist, besorg die ne Perfekte 5.1 Anlage, nen gutes Mic und zock ohne KH so wie ich das mach


----------



## _PeG_ (6. Dezember 2011)

dfence schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast nicht verstanden was ich damit sagen will, es ist absolut schwachsinn bei BF3 nen 200€KH zu nutzen, weil der nichtmal annähernd ausgereizt wird. Wenn du in BF3, genauso wie in BFBC2 auf KH stellst, ist die Soundqualität ohnehin niedriger und die Dynamik nicht so extrem, dafür eben mit raumklang simulation. BF3 hat nen geilen Sound keine frage, aber nur wenn man mindestens auf Hifi oder Kriegsband stellt, dann gibts aber keine Raumklang simulation
> 
> Wenn dir der Sound wichtiger ist, besorg die ne Perfekte 5.1 Anlage, nen gutes Mic und zock ohne KH so wie ich das mach




kann ich mit dem superlux hd681 nicht auf kriegsband schalten ohne das die ortung darunter leidet??

interesse habe ich auch am edifier s550, aber es fehlt noch das nötige kleingeld

also obergrenze wären 40 euro..schließlich habe ich ja auch noch ein funktionstüchtiges roccat kave....


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. Dezember 2011)

ich würde an deiner stelle beim kave bleiben, was ich ja auch mache, und wenn das dann mal hinüber ist kannst was gescheites kaufen.


----------



## Gast12348 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*

Kriegsband ist für 5.1 gedacht und nicht für Stereo Kopfhörer  Auserdem ist der Dynamik umfang schon ziemlich extrem bei Kriegsband. 

Spar dir einfach das Geld und nutz das Roccat Kave weiter, wenns eh nur ums zocken geht, lass dir nix einreden, wenn du mit dem Sound zufrieden bist, dann ist alles prima.


----------



## _PeG_ (6. Dezember 2011)

wie bereits erwähnt spare ich mir derzeit geld für das immer recht gut abschneidende edifier s550 zusammen..ist wohl auch sinnvoller..dauert aber noch etwas..

ich weiß, das ist auch kein wirkliches hifi system, aber die testurteile sind sehr positiv und falls es mir nicht gefällt schicke ich es einfach zurück....

werde am wochenende erst einmal das kave richtig einstellen und dann mal schauen..

welche option sollte ich denn beim sind in bf3 wählen, wenn ich das kave nutze?? auch kopfhörer..derzeit habe ich etwas anderes eingestellt..


----------



## PeterbusUnum (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*

Hi!

Ich schließe mich dem Beitrag einfach mal an und hijacke ihn ein bisschen. Ich musste kürzlich mein G35 einschicken, da es noch aus der Reihe war mit dem Piepsen und jüngst einer der stärkeren Radiosender hier (AFN mit 3 brutalen Sendemasten -.-) nach einem Raumwechsel in meiner Wohnung plötzlich vom Mikrofon empfangen+übertragen wurde. Jetzt dachte ich, dass Amazon mir einfach das Ding umtauscht... Nein... Gutschrift. Da es mittlerweile teurer ist, als zu dem Zeitpunkt, als ich es gekauft hatte, wollte ich mich mal umhören, bevor ich mich bei denen beschwere und mir statt Gutschrift einen Umtausch basteln lasse.

Daher hier meine Ansprüche an ein Headset:

Das G35 hat ein wenig gedrückt. Ich habe einen recht breiten Kopf, und da wird es auf Dauer unangenehm. Daher: Tragekomfort! Optimal wäre ein Polsterbezug der nicht Kunstleder ist.
Einsatzgebiet ist bei mir recht weiträumig: Filme, Musik, Shooter, MMORPGs (Voice Übertragung!) und das eine oder andere RTS. Das Mikrofon sollte klaren Klang übertragen und auch für Aufnahmen ordentliche Ergebnisse bringen (Videokommentare etc., nichts musikalisches, nur Sprache) und nach Möglichkeit nicht plötzlich beschließen meine Gesprächspartner mit dem Truppenradio der Amerikaner zu versorgen.
Soundkarte: onboard
Kabel: Egal
Absolutes Preislimit: 90€ (inkl. Versand etc.) // Wenn ich hier Geld spare, bin ich auch nicht böse drum!!

Meine Prioritäten sind daher: Tragekomfort (keine Druckstellen bei breitem Schädel) > Klang/Ortung > Bass > Mikrofon > (max.) Preis
 
Ich frage mich, nachdem ich hier alle Beiträge gelesen habe, ob eine Headphones + Klippmikrolösung wirklich sinnvoll ist. Spätestens was die Ortung angeht ist Stereo doch gegenüber 5.1 wie z.B. beim G35 im Nachteil, oder täusche ich mich da? Neugierig bin ich da jetzt schon geworden.

Danke schon mal für euren Rat 

_PS: Bitte keine "Probier x+y+z und schick alles zurück!" Ratschläge. Das ist wenig hilfreich. _


----------



## Madz (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*

Also laut diesem User: Forum de Luxx - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Frage zum G930 von Logitech ist das G35 schlechter als der 20€ Superlux HD 681. Ichami hat beide Produkte zu Hause und direkt verglichen.

Deshalb rate ich dir zu einem Superlux HD 681, einer Asus Xonar Dg und einem Zalman Mikro. Kostet dich zusammen ca. 60-70€ inkl Versand.


----------



## Soldat0815 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*

Hab jetzt eben meine InEarKopfhörer getestet mit DolbyHeadphone an  meiner Asus Xonar D1 und die Ortung ist echt genauso gut wie bei meinem  5.1 Roccat Kave. 
Die Totenstille ist jedoch in COD4 schwerer zu hören und der Klang ist  schlechter als bei meinem Kave, aber ich muss auch sagen die InEardinger  waren nen Mitbringsel von meinem Nokia X6, also das sind sicher  Centartikel da wäre es schlimm wenn das Kave nicht mithalten kann 
Verdammt jetzt reizt es mich doch die Superlux HD-681 zu testen weil 20€ sind jetzt nicht wirklich viel.

@Peterbusunum 
Also ohne extra Soundkarte ist die Ortung schlecht da die Onboarddinger nix können.
Kauf dir zb. ne Xonar DX/D1 mit Superlux HD-681 und Ansteckmicro da bist bei ca.80-90€


----------



## PeterbusUnum (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt eben meine InEarKopfhörer getestet mit DolbyHeadphone an  meiner Asus Xonar D1 und die Ortung ist echt genauso gut wie bei meinem  5.1 Roccat Kave.
> Die Totenstille ist jedoch in COD4 schwerer zu hören und der Klang ist  schlechter als bei meinem Kave, aber ich muss auch sagen die InEardinger  waren nen Mitbringsel von meinem Nokia X6, also das sind sicher  Centartikel da wäre es schlimm wenn das Kave nicht mithalten kann
> Verdammt jetzt reizt es mich doch die Superlux HD-681 zu testen weil 20€ sind jetzt nicht wirklich viel.
> 
> ...


 

Alles klar, ich werde es mir ansehen. Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## Manfrde97 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*

Hallo,
also ich kann dir das Logitech G35 empfehlen. 
Ich habe Win7 Ultimate 64-bit und keine Probleme mit dem Treiber. 
Sound ist sehr gut, mit viel bass wenn mans einstellt. 
Mit Brille hab ich kein Problem, war zwar die 1. woche ein wenig eng, aber wenn man es eine weile aufhatte is es bequem.


----------



## Uziflator (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*



Manfrde97 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> also ich kann dir das Logitech G35 empfehlen.
> Ich habe Win7 Ultimate 64-bit und keine Probleme mit dem Treiber.
> Sound ist sehr gut, mit viel bass wenn mans einstellt.
> Mit Brille hab ich kein Problem, war zwar die 1. woche ein wenig eng, aber wenn man es eine weile aufhatte is es bequem.


 
Sehr guter Sound im vergleich wozu, Bose? Viel Bass heist nicht dass er gut ist, und nicht alle mögen viel Bass.

Naja wenn das G35 von einem sehr guten 20€ KH (aka Superlux) geschlagen wird heist schon was 

Wenn du einaml auf KH umgestiegen bist möchtest du nie wieder zurück


----------



## PeterbusUnum (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Sehr guter Sound im vergleich wozu, Bose? Viel Bass heist nicht dass er gut ist, und nicht alle mögen viel Bass.
> 
> Naja wenn das G35 von einem sehr guten 20€ KH (aka Superlux) geschlagen wird heist schon was
> 
> Wenn du einaml auf KH umgestiegen bist möchtest du nie wieder zurück


 

Also ich habe mich jetzt für die Kombination aus Superlux, Zalman Mic und Asus Soundkarte entschieden. Alles bestellt und bei 84€ gelandet. 



Manfrde97 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> also ich kann dir das Logitech G35 empfehlen.
> Ich habe Win7 Ultimate 64-bit und keine Probleme mit dem Treiber.
> Sound ist sehr gut, mit viel bass wenn mans einstellt.
> Mit Brille hab ich kein Problem, war zwar die 1. woche ein wenig eng, aber wenn man es eine weile aufhatte is es bequem.



Das G35 kostet momentan 90-99€ Das ist mir eindeutig zu teuer. Ich habe es seit Anfang 2010 genutzt und war recht zufrieden damit (bis auf den Tragekomfort). Aber wer Beratungsresistent ist, sollte vielleicht nicht in ein Forum 

Noch dazu hatte ich um eine Alternative zum G35 gefragt


----------



## plaGGy (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*

Hatte (habe) auch einen Superlux 681 mit ner Xonar und kann dir sagen, das du den Unterschied wohl hören dürftest. 
In bf3 ist die Ortung einfach nur genial. Da duckst du dich echt weg, wenn son Jet in CB oder KI über dich pfeift und die Bordkanone neben dir den Boden bearbeitet. Einfach nur fett .
Wobei ich sagen muss, das ich inzwischen nen CAL! habe und der durch eine klein wenig andere Abstimmung (bisschen mehr Bass und etwas, hm nennen wir es tiefer, so kommt mir das zumindest vor) das Feeling noch besser rüberbringt, aber der ist auch 30-35€ teurer. Der SuperLuxx ist trotzdem für den Preis ein toller KH, vor allem um mal von den Plastik-HS wegzukommen


----------



## _PeG_ (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*



plaGGy schrieb:


> Hatte (habe) auch einen Superlux 681 mit ner Xonar und kann dir sagen, das du den Unterschied wohl hören dürftest.
> In bf3 ist die Ortung einfach nur genial. Da duckst du dich echt weg, wenn son Jet in CB oder KI über dich pfeift und die Bordkanone neben dir den Boden bearbeitet. Einfach nur fett .
> Wobei ich sagen muss, das ich inzwischen nen CAL! habe und der durch eine klein wenig andere Abstimmung (bisschen mehr Bass und etwas, hm nennen wir es tiefer, so kommt mir das zumindest vor) das Feeling noch besser rüberbringt, aber der ist auch 30-35€ teurer. Der SuperLuxx ist trotzdem für den Preis ein toller KH, vor allem um mal von den Plastik-HS wegzukommen


 
klingt gut 
superlux im vergleich zu welchem headset?? g35 oder kave?? 
und was ist cal!??


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*



_PeG_ schrieb:


> klingt gut
> superlux im vergleich zu welchem headset?? g35 oder kave??
> und was ist cal!??


 
Jetzt kauf dir gefälligst das Superlux und berichte wie es ist, spiele nämlich auch mit dem Gedanken


----------



## _PeG_ (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Jetzt kauf dir gefälligst das Superlux und berichte wie es ist, spiele nämlich auch mit dem Gedanken


 
ich hadere.. bin echt am überlegen mir gleich etwas mehr zurecht zu legen und das edifier s550 system zu gönnen..
andererseits, die 20 euro  (wofür gehe ich sonst arbeiten), aber habe eben noch ein kave und finde es an sich gar nicht schlecht vom sound her!! 

außerdem kauf du es dir und berichte mir.. das ist ein befehl!!


----------



## iceman650 (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*

CAL = Abkürzung für "Creative Aurvana Live!"


----------



## _PeG_ (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*



iceman650 schrieb:


> CAL = Abkürzung für "Creative Aurvana Live!"


 
ah.. naja creative.. weiß nicht.. dann doch eher das superlux dingens für 20 euro oder eben beim kave bleiben (ist wirklich nicht so schlecht wie es immer alle sagen!!)


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*



_PeG_ schrieb:


> ah.. naja creative.. weiß nicht.. dann doch eher das superlux dingens für 20 euro oder eben beim kave bleiben (ist wirklich nicht so schlecht wie es immer alle sagen!!)


 
Das glaubst du weil du noch nie was anderes gehört hast 

Habe auch immer gedacht das der Sound nicht viel besser sein kann.. then i took an arrow in the knee.. ääh ne quatsch, dann habe ich Nubert Boxen gehört...  Danach hat alles wie aus einer Blechdose geklangen


----------



## HAWX (8. Dezember 2011)

_PeG_ schrieb:
			
		

> ah.. naja creative.. weiß nicht.. dann doch eher das superlux dingens für 20 euro oder eben beim kave bleiben (ist wirklich nicht so schlecht wie es immer alle sagen!!)



Doch Musik hören ist damit regelrechte Vergewaltigung - hängt halt immer von der Hörerfahrung ab


----------



## _PeG_ (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Das glaubst du weil du noch nie was anderes gehört hast
> 
> Habe  auch immer gedacht das der Sound nicht viel besser sein kann.. then i  took an arrow in the knee.. ääh ne quatsch, dann habe ich Nubert Boxen  gehört...  Danach hat alles wie aus einer Blechdose geklangen


 
leider kein geld für, obwohl ich es sofort glaube!!



HAWX schrieb:


> Doch Musik hören ist damit regelrechte Vergewaltigung - hängt halt immer von der Hörerfahrung ab


 
ich glaube es euch ja!!

also sind wir uns hier alle einig, selbst zum bf3 zocken ist der superlux hd681 besser als das roccat kave?? 

ich könnt mir in den arsch treten, dass ich damals keine ahnung hatte und die 40 euro (als das kave rauskam) investiert habe.. 




_ps: ich hoffe man merkt nicht, wie unschlüssig ich bin ^^_


----------



## HAWX (8. Dezember 2011)

Naja beim Zocken ist der KH/HS ziemlich egal da liegt das Kave noch dank besserer Ortung vorne, sonst hätte ich mein Kave schon lange entsorgt.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*



HAWX schrieb:


> Naja beim Zocken ist der KH/HS ziemlich egal da liegt das Kave noch dank besserer Ortung vorne, sonst hätte ich mein Kave schon lange entsorgt.


 
Also lohnt sich rein fürs Zocken keine sehr guten KH?


----------



## _PeG_ (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*



HAWX schrieb:


> Naja beim Zocken ist der KH/HS ziemlich egal da liegt das Kave noch dank besserer Ortung vorne, sonst hätte ich mein Kave schon lange entsorgt.


 
höre sehr selten musik über das kave.. eigentlich NIE.. von daher kann ich mir also die 20 euro doch sparen und muss einfach nur mal das kave richtig einstellen.. 




FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Also lohnt sich rein fürs Zocken keine sehr guten KH?


 
ich gehe fest davon aus bei kopfhörern, die einer anderen preisklasse angehören sieht das schon wieder ganz anders aus..


----------



## cann0nf0dder (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Also lohnt sich rein fürs Zocken keine sehr guten KH?


 
oh doch, die lohnen sich auch zum zocken, ich höhr bei spielen mit meinen hd650 sounds die mein altes headset, nen pc165 usb, nichtmal in besten tagen dargestellt hat, zum teil höhren sich die spiele komplett anders an, zum positiven mit viel feineren nuancen etc.... bei shootern kann ich je nach verwendeter soundengine sagen ob der typ nu links über mir oder unter mir längsläuft, wenn der entsprechende lvl mehrere ebenen hat, unter umständen sogar noch ob er nun im ersten oder 2ten zwischengang hockt, etc... also meinermeinung nach lohnen auch dafür bessere kh


----------



## _PeG_ (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*



cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> hd650


 
sennheiser??
falls ja, dann ist der preis aber auch schon sehr stattlich mit ~323€..
das ist mir einfach zu viel geld für kopfhörer.. ich denke da gibt es günstigerere, die mindestens genauso gut klingen..

allerdings ist dies nur eine vermutung, bin bei diesen dingen doch recht unerfahren.. und man sollte niemals vergessen, dass gerade die frage des sounds immer mehr als subjektiv zu werten ist!!


----------



## cann0nf0dder (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*

jo, sennheiser ich hab meinen gekauft, da kostete er ~265€ ka warum der preis so explodiert ist .... 
wie gesagt, ich habe damals auch so ne art entwicklung durchgemacht, billige terratec sk für 19,95DM (soundblaster pro 2.0 kompatibel war wichtig damals) mit entsprechenden billig kh, dann kamen onboard soundkarten, irgendwann habe ich mir das pc165 usb gekauft und war absolut erschlagen von der leistung und qualität im vergleich zu dem sound, der ortungsmöglichkeit wie ich sie bisher erfahren durfte ...
den selben aha effekt bekam ich dann nochmals, als ich auf meine aktuelle soundhardware umgestiegen bin, so mit der symbolischen träne der glückseeligkeit im augenwinkel als ich dann zum ersten mal den sound erlebt habe 

edit:
worauf ich hinauswollte ist eh nur, das es sich lohnt auch fürs spielen, in entsprechende hardware zu investieren, von der 20DM soundkarte bis zur 400€ soundkulisse, waren es auch 17 jahre entwicklung, und ich habe immer erst im nachhinein die vorherige stufe als schlecht empfunden und jede stufe hatte ihre daseinszeit und berrechtigung und wurde niemals als fehlkauf aufgefasst, es ist halt eine längerfristige investition die mehrere computer generationen überleben kann und dementsprechend sollte man dann doch schauen was mich sich leisten kann/darf ohne gleich von der besseren hälfte erschlagen zu werden oder gar die erben bis in die 5te generation zu verkaufen


----------



## _PeG_ (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*



cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> jo, sennheiser ich hab meinen gekauft, da kostete er ~265€ ka warum der preis so explodiert ist ....
> wie gesagt, ich habe damals auch so ne art entwicklung durchgemacht, billige terratec sk für 19,95DM (soundblaster pro 2.0 kompatibel war wichtig damals) mit entsprechenden billig kh, dann kamen onboard soundkarten, irgendwann habe ich mir das pc165 usb gekauft und war absolut erschlagen von der leistung und qualität im vergleich zu dem sound, der ortungsmöglichkeit wie ich sie bisher erfahren durfte ...
> den selben aha effekt bekam ich dann nochmals, als ich auf meine aktuelle soundhardware umgestiegen bin, so mit der symbolischen träne der glückseeligkeit im augenwinkel als ich dann zum ersten mal den sound erlebt habe


 
auch wenn du durchaus recht hast.. selbst 265 euro wären mir zu viel für einen kopfhörer..

ich liebe es guten sound genießen zu können und würde mir sofort nur das beste an equipment gönnen, aber als student ist man preistechnisch doch etwas eingeschränkt (da hilft auch der studentenjob nur bedingt)..

derzeit finde ich auch das kave beim bf3 zocken ziemlich gut vom sound her.. aber es geht eben immer besser bis viel besser!!


----------



## HAWX (8. Dezember 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:
			
		

> Also lohnt sich rein fürs Zocken keine sehr guten KH?



Rein fürs zocken würde ich mir keinen KH über 50 Euro holen lohnt MEINER MEINUNG nach nicht.

Für Musik bin ich hingegen durchaus bereit mehrere hundert Euro in einen KH zu investieren.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*

als 13 jähriger schüler habe ich ja auch 4 wochen auf die 20dm soka gespart, vorher durfte ich lernen das sprachausgabe bei manchen spielen auch über den internen pc speaker funktioniert!!!!!11, als azubi dann für 150€ nen usb headset gekauft und nun als vollzeitjobber entsprechend ne titanium hd und nen hd650, jede stufe war halt meinem einkommen entsprechend und jede stufe war halt auch ein entsprechender lerneffekt und gewöhnung an besseren sound, ich glaube aber trotzdem nicht das ich in 10 jahren oder so auf elektrostaten umsteigen würd


----------



## iceman650 (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*

Übrigens ist der Creative Aurvana Live annähernd baugleich zu einem Denon AH-D1001, also nix mit billig


----------



## _PeG_ (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*



iceman650 schrieb:


> Übrigens ist der Creative Aurvana Live annähernd baugleich zu einem Denon AH-D1001, also nix mit billig


 
falls du mich damit ansprechen solltes, dann sei dir sicher, so war es nicht gemeint..
kenne mich da eh nicht so aus und entdecke diese welt gerade quasi "neu" für mich..


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*

Mh gibts denn noch was zwischen Superlux + Asus DX und Beyerdynamic 990 Pro + Asus Essence STX?

Erstere scheint mir zu billig, letztere zu teuer


----------



## _PeG_ (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Mh gibts denn noch was zwischen Superlux + Asus DX und Beyerdynamic 990 Pro + Asus Essence STX?
> 
> Erstere scheint mir zu billig, letztere zu teuer


 
also DX ist allemal zu empfehlen und reicht eigentlich für den normal musikverliebten auch völlig aus..

wenn man aber genug kohle hat, dann greif zum letzteren.. ist eben schon die gehobene edle klasse.. 

kopfhörer suche ich ebenfalls noch, mein kave knarkst ganz seltsam sobald bass kommt.. einfach anstrengend.. also wohl doch das superlux!! hoffe die ortung reicht für bf3 bzw. ist wirklich sehr gut!!


----------



## HAWX (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Mh gibts denn noch was zwischen Superlux + Asus DX und Beyerdynamic 990 Pro + Asus Essence STX?
> 
> Erstere scheint mir zu billig, letztere zu teuer


 
Wieso ausgerechnet DT-990 Pro? Ja gibt es beispielsweise den K540, Daniel meinte der soll nur einige Detailverbesserungen zum K530 bekommen, somit sollte der ganz gut sein. Kommt aber natürlich auf den Geschmack an


----------



## Push (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*

der K-540 klingt gänzlich anders als der K-530  ...
ist auch viel wärmer abgestimmt ... 
leider etwas zu "klapprig" verarbeitet mMn und definitiv nicht so "analytisch" wie der K-530, der K-540 klingt halt runder und verzeiht schlechte Qualy mehr, ist mMn ein guter Begleiter für Rock&Pop ( auch an mobilen Abspielgeräten ) ... 
zum Zocken würde ich aber da den K-530 immernoch vorziehen ...
Edit :
aber um mal etwas in den Regionen des Beyerdynamic DT-990 Pro zubleiben, wäre sicherlich auch ein AKG K-601 eine sehr gute Alternative ( 120 Ohm ) ...


----------



## Soldat0815 (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*

Hab mir jetzt einfach mal diese Superlux 681 bei Thoman bestellt für 20€ kann man nix falsch machen. 
Die sind auch schon unterwegs, bin ja mal gespannt wie die gegen mein Kave abschneiden nen extra Mikro hab ich auch schon gekauft. 
Kanns kaum erwarten
Achja ich werde CoD als Test nehmen und testen wie da die Ortung ist grad wenn jemand schleicht weil Musik höre ich eh selten über die KH.
Wobei sich das aendern kann wenn sie wirklich so gut sind.


----------



## _PeG_ (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt einfach mal diese Superlux 681 bei Thoman bestellt für 20€ kann man nix falsch machen.
> Die sind auch schon unterwegs, bin ja mal gespannt wie die gegen mein Kave abschneiden nen extra Mikro hab ich auch schon gekauft.
> Kanns kaum erwarten
> Achja ich werde CoD als Test nehmen und testen wie da die Ortung ist grad wenn jemand schleicht weil Musik höre ich eh selten über die KH.
> Wobei sich das aendern kann wenn sie wirklich so gut sind.


 
bin sehr gespannt auf die auswertung des tests (auch wenn es natürlich sehr subjektiv ist)


----------



## iceman650 (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*



_PeG_ schrieb:


> falls du mich damit ansprechen solltes, dann sei dir sicher, so war es nicht gemeint..
> kenne mich da eh nicht so aus und entdecke diese welt gerade quasi "neu" für mich..


 Ich weiß, es war auch absolut nicht böse gemeint, jeder war mal neu in irgendeinem Gebiet. 
Nur wollte ich sagen, dass das Gerät eben nichts mit dem allgemeinen Creative-Ruf gemein hat.


----------



## Soldat0815 (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*

Also die Superlux 681 sind da und eins ist zu 1000% sicher, die sind viel viel bequemer da sie einfach leichter sind da bringt auch mein zusätzliches Polster um den Bügel der Kave nix  

Bei musik sind sie Klanglich wirklich besser, grad was die Details angeht und auch der Bass der ist echt sau geil schön knackig stark und genau das richtige für meinen Geschmack bei der Kave kommts einem nur stärker vor wegen dem Vibrieren hab es aber gern mit mehr Bass muss ehrlich sagen damit werd ich wohl echt öffters Musik höhren 

Was heute abend noch kommt ist die Ortbarkeit beim zocken aber ich muss erlich sagen allein was die Kopfhörer mir bis jetzt für die 20€ bieten reicht schon und ich werd mich von der Kave trennen wenn die Ortbarkeit nicht komplett fürn Arsch ist.

Krasses Ding ich hätte es echt nicht gedacht das man das echt so schnell bemerkt und werd jetzt erstmal den schönen Klang bei bissl Housemusik geniesen

Werde heut oder spätestens Morgen berichten wie es beim Zocken ausschaut.


----------



## Madz (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*

@Soldar

Freut mich, daß du zufrieden bist. Aber vorsicht! das Teil ist nur die "Einstiegsdroge".


----------



## Soldat0815 (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*

Ich weiß. 
Habe jetzt schonwieder die frage im Kopf um wieviel geiler es wohl mit einem KH für 60€ oder über 100€ sein wird wenn 20€ schon so klingen 
Aber nein ich halte mich zurück, zumindest die nächsten Monate noch. 
Habe mit meiner zweiten GTX460 mit Wakü + Tastatur + Maus + Mauspad und jetzt noch den KH erstmal genug Geld innerhalb 3 Wochen ausgegeben auch wenn die 60-150€ noch drinnen wäre


----------



## pSiii (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*

Eine Frage, hast du dir die Velour Polster dazu geholt?
Bzw welche Version der 681er?mit oder ohne Buchstaben?


----------



## Soldat0815 (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*

Gibts dafür Velourpolsten  
Also ich hab die ohne Buchstaben mit etwas mehr Bass und Hochton.


----------



## Madz (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*

Ja, die vom AKG MK 240 passen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*

Die kosten fast soviel wie die Kopfhöhrer 
Mmmh hät ich das gewusst hät ich sie gleich mitbestellt, jetzt gleich nochmal bestellen und wieder unter 20€ will ich auch nicht und die gibts natürlich nur bei Thomann aber egal find die auch so sehr bequem.


----------



## Lorenor Zorro (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*

Gruß ich kann dieses hier empfehlen SteelSeries Siberia v2 Full-Size Headset USB


----------



## Soldat0815 (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*

Also hab jetzt mal bissl COD4 gezockt und es funktioniert genauso gut man hört das Schleichen der anderen genauso und auch die Ortung ist gut 
Ergo willkommen neues Superlux 681"Headset" byebye Roccat Kave


----------



## _PeG_ (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Also hab jetzt mal bissl COD4 gezockt und es funktioniert genauso gut man hört das Schleichen der anderen genauso und auch die Ortung ist gut
> Ergo willkommen neues Superlux 681"Headset" byebye Roccat Kave



cool.. das werde ich wohl dann demnächst auch mal testen müssen.. danke für die infos und viel spaß mit dem neuen gerät!!


----------



## Soldat0815 (13. Dezember 2011)

Kann dir wirklich empfehlen die zu Testen für 20€ kann man echt nix falsch machen. Was ich mir noch irgendwann kaufe ist ein gescheites Micro das 5€ Teil ist nicht das wahre, dämpft keine Nebengeraeusche aber das reicht erstmal.


----------



## Madz (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*

@Soldat

Oder das Modmic.


----------



## Soldat0815 (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*

Jo das hab ich schon gesehn und mir auch schon überlegt  
Bin momentan am schauen ob ich nicht das Steckmic vom Kave nehme suche grad nach den passenden Teile dafür.


----------



## _PeG_ (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*



sag mal im direkten vergleich zwischen kave und hd681 --> du entscheidest dich für das superlux, warum genau, wenn ich fragen darf?? (also was ist besser im direkten vergleichen und was schlechter)


----------



## HAWX (13. Dezember 2011)

_PeG_ schrieb:
			
		

> sag mal im direkten vergleich zwischen kave und hd681 --> du entscheidest dich für das superlux, warum genau, wenn ich fragen darf?? (also was ist besser im direkten vergleichen und was schlechter)



Der Klang ins gesamt ist sehr viel besser -> mein Kumpel hat genau den gleichen Schritt hinter sich vom Kave benutzt er nur noch die Kabelfernbedienung


----------



## _PeG_ (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*



HAWX schrieb:


> Der Klang ins gesamt ist sehr viel besser -> mein Kumpel hat genau den gleichen Schritt hinter sich vom Kave benutzt er nur noch die Kabelfernbedienung


 
uiuiui.. dann war das kave ja doch nicht sinnlos 

habe eben wirklich etwas zweifel bezüglich der ortung.. aber da nun wirklich jeder das selbe sagt, werde ich mir das superlux hd681 wohl doch gönnen.. 

brauch ich nur noch ein gutes und günstiges mic!! vorschläge?? 
*

welches superlux hd681 sollte ich nehmen bzw. was sind die unterschiede??
*
http://www.thomann.de/de/superlux_hd681_f.htm

oder

http://www.thomann.de/de/superlux_hd681_f.htm


----------



## HAWX (13. Dezember 2011)

_PeG_ schrieb:
			
		

> habe eben wirklich etwas zweifel bezüglich der ortung.. aber da nun wirklich jeder das selbe sagt, werde ich mir das superlux hd681 wohl doch gönnen..



Zur Ortung kann ich nichts sagen. Er meinte da wäre das Kave noch ein Stück besser aber nicht soviel besser, als das es den schlechten Klang vergessen machen könnte.

Ich hab mit seinem Superlux nur Musik gehört, die Bühne ist imo recht durchschnittlich.


----------



## Soldat0815 (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*



_PeG_ schrieb:


> sag mal im direkten vergleich zwischen kave und hd681 --> du entscheidest dich für das superlux, warum genau, wenn ich fragen darf?? (also was ist besser im direkten vergleichen und was schlechter)



Es ist viel bequemer.
Der Klang ist einfach besser und detailierter, da wirkt es beim Kave doch sehr künstlich und unpräziese.
Die Ortung ist genauso gut aber eben bei besseren Klang.
Also es gibt für mich keinen Grund das Kave weiter zu verwenden da es in keiner Disziplin besser ist.
Klar man hat kein Micro und muss sich da eins besorgen, aber das finde ich ist kein Nachteil. Das besorgt man sich einmal und kann es bei den nachfolgenden Kopfhörern wiederverwenden.
Und wenn ich dann überlege das ein 20€ Kopfhöhrer schon besser ist was passiert dann erst wenn ich das nächste mal einen in der gleichen Preisklasse wie das Kave kaufe.


----------



## _PeG_ (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*

klingt sehr gut.. also welches der beiden:

*hd681 oder hd681-f??*





*EDIT: *bei thomann wird das hd681-f doch noch etwas besser bewertet wie das hd681
*EDIT 2:* welches mikrofon??


----------



## Soldat0815 (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*

Das kann ich dir echt nicht sagen. 
Also ich steh wie gesagt auf mehr Bass und find es beim 681 wirklich klasse, kann mir aber vorstellen das es anderen zuviel ist.
Das f ist ja genau das Gegenteil also weniger Tiefton.
Kommt halt darauf an was dir gefällt.

Zum Micro also wenn ich nix finde für das Kave Micro wirds wohl das verlinkte von Madz werden.


----------



## _PeG_ (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Das kann ich dir echt nicht sagen.
> Also ich steh wie gesagt auf mehr Bass und find es beim 681 wirklich klasse, kann mir aber vorstellen das es anderen zuviel ist.
> Das f ist ja genau das Gegenteil also weniger Tiefton.
> Kommt halt darauf an was dir gefällt.


 
gute frage..
aber das normale ist rot und passt besser zu meinem rot ausgeleuchteten case 


sehe gerade es gibt sogar drei varianten:
Superlux Hd681 Kopfhrer
Superlux HD-681 B
Superlux HD-681 F


----------



## Madz (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*

Kauf dir Kopfhörer/Lautsprecher bloß niemals nach der Optik, als erstes Kriterium!


----------



## _PeG_ (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*



Madz schrieb:


> Kauf dir Kopfhörer/Lautsprecher bloß niemals nach der Optik, als erstes Kriterium!



ich weiß, das war ein scherz 

na los madz bitte erklär mir kurz die unterschiede, sofern du die kennst und hau eine empfehlung für ein mic raus.. DANKE!!


----------



## Madz (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*

Kenne ich nicht, aber aufgrund meiner Erfahrung mit Gamerprodukten, muss ich kein Hellseher sein, um HAWX Bewertung zu bestätigen. PC Audio ist nämlich immer maßlos überteuert.


Mikro:

[User-Review] Antlion ModMic - Forum de Luxx


----------



## HAWX (13. Dezember 2011)

_PeG_ schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiß, das war ein scherz
> 
> na los madz bitte erklär mir kurz die unterschiede, sofern du die kennst und hau eine empfehlung für ein mic raus.. DANKE!!



Steht in meinem Guide


----------



## _PeG_ (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*

ich danke euch allen für die hilfe!! 

ich liebe dieses forum!! 

das mic sieht gut aus, aber dann bräuchte ich wohl noch kabelsleeves, damit es etwas ordentlicher ausschaut, sofern diese nicht allzuviel kosten..


----------



## _PeG_ (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*

achtung doppelpost 

bitte empfehlt mal noch ein mikrofon, denn das modmic kostet ja knapp 35 euro und ist demnach sogar 15 euro teurer als der superlux hd681.. 

gibt es günstigerere, aber ebenso gute varianten?? 

grüße


----------



## Madz (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*

Also in dem Preisbereich finde ich das Mikro wirklich mit das beste fuer den Einsatzbereich, wenn man Montage, praktischen nutzenund die Einzigartigkeot bedenkt.


----------



## _PeG_ (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung für Spiele-Headset - Tragekomfort wichtig*



Madz schrieb:


> Also in dem Preisbereich finde ich das Mikro wirklich mit das beste fuer den Einsatzbereich, wenn man Montage, praktischen nutzenund die Einzigartigkeot bedenkt.


 
durchaus, aber 35 euro ist mir einfach zu viel!!
also bitte nennt ein paar andere vorschläge.. 




*EDIT:* habe mir jetzt da superlux hd 681 bestellt und bin mehr als zufrieden --> hammer unterschied zum roccat kave..


----------

